#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  What place is the most like Pattaya/Phuket ?

## Backspin

I went to Borocay in 2015. That reminded me of Koh Samet. Not bad but I want better. Motorbike rent was kinda expensive for shitty bikes.

Fuck. I should just hop over to Pattaya. Can't fucking decide

----------


## hallelujah

Milton Keynes.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Magaluf aka Shaganuf.


It's free if you don't mind slapping the fat and riding the waves.

----------


## panama hat

Hoboken

----------


## sabang

If your sole interest is mongering, I'd say Angeles. But it's pretty awful really, not a shade on Pattaya.

----------


## Backspin

> If your sole interest is mongering, I'd say Angeles. But it's pretty awful really, not a shade on Pattaya.


Not at all. Traveling with fiancé. 

It's news to some ppl but Pattaya isn't just the whoring. The place is magical

----------


## docmartin

The first time I went to Phuket I thought it was amazing. 
Then I went to Isaan numerous times. 
Then I went to Phuket again. And realised what a shithole it is.

----------


## panama hat

> It's news to some ppl but Pattaya isn't just the whoring.


 :Bigeyes:  . . . posted by . . . socal???






> The place is magical




 . . . with LBs for socal

----------


## Backspin

> The first time I went to Phuket I thought it was amazing. 
> Then I went to Isaan numerous times. 
> Then I went to Phuket again. And realised what a shithole it is.


No. You joined forums and then realized it was hip and cool to bash places. 

It's people's default. Every single place on planet earth has been called a shithole by somebody. St. Barts, the Maldives , Hawaii , Phuket and yes , Pattaya

The Swiss Alps, the Canadian Rockies , Amsterdam , Istanbul. They've all been called shitholes by somebody

----------


## Loy Toy

Pattaya offers something for everyone no matter their taste.

I live in suburbia and rarely go to the bright-side bar areas.

In fact it is easy to avoid the seedier areas for those that want to avoid this scene.

The only real negatives are - 1. There are no decent beaches with surf and the water quality is terrible.
                                          2. The traffic is becoming difficult to negotiate but it is still a lot better then Bangkok's traffic congestion.
                                          3. The occurrence of police road blocks is annoying.
                                          4. Because of massive growth of Pattaya infra-structure is falling behind the services required.

----------


## panama hat

> St. Barts





> the Maldives





> Pattaya


 . . . virtually identical places

----------


## Backspin

> . . . virtually identical places


Panama is a shithole. I read it on the Internet. What's your deal with S.America ?

----------


## panama hat

> Every single place on planet earth has been called a shithole by somebody. St. Barts, the Maldives ... Pattaya





> Panama is a shithole.


I'm sure it is, never been there.

----------


## Backspin

When you have money , places like Pattaya are a good place to temporarily escape reality.

----------


## docmartin

> No. You ..... then realized it was hip and cool to bash places.


Interesting.  We have a mind reader and motivation checker.

----------


## aging one

> What place is the most like Pattaya/Phuket ?


Phuket and Pattaya are not alike at all. Hence negating your whole thread.

----------


## Saint Willy

> It's news to some ppl but Pattaya isn't just the whoring. The place is magical


 :rofl: 

 :Trolling: 






> Traveling with fiancé.


On the other forum you said you were married for 5 years. 

So is this 2nd or 3rd fiance? Does she know about your mongering habits?

----------


## Backspin

> On the other forum you said you were married for 5 years. 
> 
> So is this 2nd or 3rd fiance? Does she know about your mongering habits?


Fuck off Willy. For someone who enjoys the motorcycle lifestyle , Pattaya is hard to beat. Where else can you rent a big bike , get drunk and rat race around at night with other motorcycle riders ? Do you know how liberating that this is ?

----------


## docmartin

Very liberating for the poor bastard that has some drunk retard t-boning them. 
Are you still ten years old ?

----------


## pickel

> Panama is a shithole. I read it on the Internet. What's your deal with S.America ?


I've been to Panama, its not a shithole. Much cleaner and safer than Pattaya. 

It's also not in South America.

----------


## aging one

> I've been to Panama, its not a shithole. Much cleaner and safer than Pattaya.
> 
> It's also not in South America.


My guess would be socal knows shit for shinola about Canada as well.

----------


## Backspin

> Very liberating for the poor bastard that has some drunk retard t-boning them. 
> Are you still ten years old ?


After growing up in the suburbs of N.America, there is something holy about breaking as much rules at one time as you can. Pattaya is the best place in the world to do this

----------


## Backspin

> I've been to Panama, its not a shithole. Much cleaner and safer than Pattaya. 
> 
> It's also not in South America.


Panama (/ ˈ p æ n ə m ɑː / PAN-ə-mah, / p æ n ə ˈ m ɑː / pan-ə-MAH; Spanish: Panamá IPA: ()), officially the Republic of Panama (Spanish: República de Panamá), is a transcontinental country in Central America and South America

----------


## Headworx

> If your sole interest is mongering, I'd say Angeles. But it's pretty awful really, not a shade on Pattaya.


It's a total cluster-fuck there right now, they're trying to get a few sports bars open but basically there's only a few restaraunts open at the moment. There's doubts any of the gogo bars will ever open again (the Mayor is against them and this is the perfect excuse) but even when they were open pre Covid they were a horror show. Even big gogo bars in Makati are being demolished now like Plan B and Kojax, the fun police and Covid look to have killed the mongering scene over there forever as far as bars go but I guess it'll go on to some degree using online apps and social media maybe..

----------


## aging one

> Panama (/ ˈ p æ n ə m ɑː / PAN-ə-mah, / p æ n ə ˈ m ɑː / pan-ə-MAH; Spanish: Panamá IPA: ()), officially the Republic of Panama (Spanish: República de Panamá), is a transcontinental country in Central America and South America


Hey socal the people you are debating with are speaking from experience. You are speaking from GOOGLE.  Not quite the same.. :rofl:

----------


## pickel

> Hey socal the people you are debating with are speaking from experience. You are speaking from GOOGLE. Not quite the same..


He probably had to do a lot of scrolling on google to find an obscure website that supported his view as well.

----------


## Backspin

> He probably had to do a lot of scrolling on google to find an obscure website that supported his view as well.


It was Wiki, pickel. First result



Ffs. It's a transcontinental cuntry. So we were both right if you will

----------


## pickel

Here's my first Google wiki link.

Panama is a country located in Central America, bordering both the Caribbean Sea and the Pacific Ocean, between Colombia and Costa Rica. Panama is located on the narrow and low Isthmus of Panama.

Geography of Panama - Wikipedia

The man made canal might technically split it up though. You also can't drive to S. America from Panama.

----------


## Backspin

> Here's my first Google wiki link.
> 
> Panama is a country located in Central America, bordering both the Caribbean Sea and the Pacific Ocean, between Colombia and Costa Rica. Panama is located on the narrow and low Isthmus of Panama.
> 
> Geography of Panama - Wikipedia
> 
> The man made canal might technically split it up though. You also can't drive to S. America from Panama.


I used Duckduckgo. And my search query was "is Panama in South America ?" The result is what I highlighted and posted

----------


## aging one

You often use wiki which shows your level of intelligence. Wiki is not allowed in any university even here in Thailand as its facts are not supported at all. Anyone can change an entry in wiki to suit them.  Two years ago after the Golden State Warriors beat the Houston Rockets fans in SF changed the Houston Wiki page to show the Warriors team as the mayor and city council of Houston. 

So please stop using Wiki to support your points.

----------


## panama hat

> On the other forum you said you were married for 5 years.
> 
> So is this 2nd or 3rd fiance?


I do seem to remember that, so . . . marriage on the rocks, I believe you said, or just engaged?

----------


## Backspin

> I do seem to remember that, so . . . marriage on the rocks, I believe you said, or just engaged?


My autofill suggested fiancé so I used it without going back to correct . I meant married

----------


## lom

> Not at all. Traveling with fiancé.





> My autofill suggested fiancé so I used it without going back to correct . I meant married


Traveling with married?  :rofl: 
Your telling a lot of fib.

----------


## aging one

Socal next time you are in Walmart big up one of these in a large or extra large. I dont think you will need to try it on.  Then maybe people will see you as you really are.

----------


## Saint Willy

> My autofill suggested fiancé so I used it without going back to correct . I meant married


 :Bsflag:

----------


## jabir

> I went to Borocay in 2015. That reminded me of Koh Samet. Not bad but I want better. Motorbike rent was kinda expensive for shitty bikes.
> 
> Fuck. I should just hop over to Pattaya. Can't fucking decide


Get on a plane, decision made, otherwise you end up like Ahmed's camel, stuck between two bales of straw and died of starvation unable to decide which to eat first.

----------


## Switch

Apart from debating geographical semantics, even a dummy like you must now realise that the world, as you remember it, has changed. In this case the change is irrevocable.
The majority of business and social venues that you wish to visit, are now closed. It seems highly unlikely that these venues will re-open under similar auspices.

Your childhood called asking for a refund.

----------


## Switch

As a Canadian resident, most of the world is closed to you anyway. Each day the re-opening of the world seems to slip a little further away.
Re the Philippines, the only people allowed to travel inbound, are diplomats and returning residents, or business travelers with government authorization in writing.

It may be small comfort to you, but the first country’s to open for economic reasons will be the kind of shitholes that you enjoy. PI, South America, Thailand, Cambodia etc. They don’t have access to loans that might support the economy, until Covid goes away.

----------


## Norton

> You also can't drive to S. America from Panama.

----------


## helge

> Panama is a shithole. I read it on the Internet. What's your deal with S.America ?


panama hat 

Hansum Man!


> I'm sure it is, never been there.


 :smiley laughing: 

Post of today

That's funny

----------


## aging one

Cool, The Amphicar that thing actually went into production in the early 60's.  I can remember black and white commercials and seeing it in a car show as a kid say 64 or 65

----------


## Norton

Spent a lot of time here back in my scuba divin yut. Great place La Paz.

----------


## Backspin

> Spent a lot of time here back in my scuba divin yut. Great place La Paz.


So you do nothing all day Norton ?

----------


## Norton

Beaches and bitches.

----------


## Norton

> So you do nothing all day Norton ?


Varies day to day but never a day I do nothing. Even dead folks do something everyday.
Stress free stuff like decompose.

----------


## helge

> So you do nothing all day Norton ?





> Beaches and bitches.


Lam Pao and Som Tam  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> What place is the most like Pattaya/Phuket ?


So my opinion is Mexico. James pretty much sums up why.

----------


## elche

^^^^ Norton, may we ask whereabouts the photo was taken?  I can't imagine such a pristine place today.

----------


## Norton

> ^^^^ Norton, may we ask whereabouts the photo was taken?  I can't imagine such a pristine place today.


Ripped from net elche. Been many times.
Best Beaches in Los Cabos

----------


## helge

> Beaches and bitches.






> I can't imagine such a pristine place today.



Same place ?

----------


## Norton

That's the place. Abundance of great beaches. Bit short on trees.  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

Latin American shitholes...

Jardín, Colombia


Bocas del Toro, Panama


Rooftop pool, Panamá 


Clean, modern, convenient, safe, inexpensive public transport in "shithole" South America.

:eyeroll:

----------


## panama hat

> Latin American shitholes...


Don't destroy Skidmark's belief that everywhere bar Pattaya is a shithole

----------


## Backspin

> Don't destroy Skidmark's belief that everywhere bar Pattaya is a shithole


Not what I said cock hound. I said every place has been called a shithole by somebody

----------


## panama hat

> Not what I said cock hound.


Well, except it is . . . and if you ask me to prove it I will simply do a Skidmark and change topics or ignore your protestations.

Fun, isn't it.

So, yes.  You did say that and I even have a quote for it:






> Don't destroy Skidmark's belief that everywhere bar Pattaya is a shithole


Proof and fact

----------


## Saint Willy

> :eyeroll:


: rolleyes :  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   or : rolleyes4 :  :rolleyes4:

----------


## Saint Willy

....

Just realised this is a travel forum and in the top half.

----------


## panama hat

> cock hound?
> 
> I think we know you the ladyboy loving, cum burping, mincing, bender of a screamer on TD is...
> 
> clue: It aint PH


Yea . . . deflection is Skidmark's foremost skill.  Nice descriptors, by the way.  A cunninglinguist you are.  :Smile:

----------


## docmartin

A Canadian that says he likes beaver but prefers logs

----------


## Backspin

> cock hound? 
> 
> I think we know you the ladyboy loving, cum burping, mincing, bender of a screamer on TD is... 
> 
> clue: It aint PH


You have nothing on Bsnub or Taxexile in this regard. You rancid gizz mop. You mincing felching shifter. You cum gurgling queen. You scrotum tugging sawsage sucker.

----------


## panama hat

> You rancid gizz mop. You mincing felching shifter. You cum gurgling queen. You scrotum tugging sawsage sucker.


Umm . . . as usual you've missed the point . . . by a country mile, but well done on your collection of self-experienced adventures

----------


## Fondles

> Fuck off Willy. For someone who enjoys the motorcycle lifestyle , Pattaya is hard to beat. Where else can you rent a big bike , get drunk and rat race around at night with other motorcycle riders ? Do you know how liberating that this is ?


Will laugh when I read on the news you have smashed your pathetically small little brain into a lamp post, hopefully have not taken out an innocent on the way.

----------


## aging one

skidmark, would you say more than 50% of your sexual encounters are with men?  I would place a bet on that. Living in the closet cant be much fun in these free and open days.

----------


## baldrick



----------


## Backspin

> Will laugh when I read on the news you have smashed your pathetically small little brain into a lamp post, hopefully have not taken out an innocent on the way.


I was fully aware of the wire I was touching the whole time. But I wanted to touch that wire. I had to touch that wire. That's how you get meaning. I didn't crash now did I ? 

I crotch rocketed over the hill and to the other beach and back in Phuket. Fully aware of the $6000 I'd owe for the bike and maybe $30,000 for skin grafts.

Some people jump out of airplanes.

----------


## aging one

> I crotch rocketed over the hill and to the other beach and back in Phuket. Fully aware of the $6000 I'd owe for the bike and maybe $30,000 for skin graphs.


Which beaches were they?   How is that skin graph working out? :Smile: 

Gonna pull a word out of my late great mom's vocabulary..  Nincompoop, yes its quite descriptive of you.

----------


## Backspin

> Which beaches were they?   How is that skin graph working out?
> 
> Gonna pull a word out of my late great mom's vocabulary..  Nincompoop, yes its quite descriptive of you.


It was on this night, with this bike.

----------


## aging one

you have a troubling habit of evading questions.

----------


## panama hat

. . . and of sticking to the truth

----------


## bsnub

> skidmark


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

> maybe $30,000 for skin graphs.


 :smiley laughing: 

PB's new multi exposed.

----------


## aging one

Skidmark, again is this your new tat? :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

> I was fully aware of the cock I was touching the whole time. But I wanted to touch that cock. I had to touch that cock. That's how you get meaning.


 :Gay:

----------


## Saint Willy

> It was on this night, with this bike.



Nice ladyboy. Did you crash her backdoors in, or she just do you?

----------


## Backspin

> Nice ladyboy. Did you crash her backdoors in, or she just do you?


Met her at Gullivers. Went to Phuket. Boom boom on the train, the regular cars. Under the blue curtain

----------


## panama hat

> Nice ladyboy. Did you crash her backdoors in, or she just do you?





> Met her at Gullivers. Went to Phuket. Boom boom on the train, the regular cars. Under the blue curtain


Classy Somchai . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

Man im having vivid flashbacks of Pattaya and Phuket. Looked it up on Google Earth. Just looking down on the road, i remember riding down there. Just coming down the hill in Phuket, where the road flattens out, there is this dusty spot. Barren on both sides. Its still like that.

----------


## aging one

> Just coming down the hill in Phuket, where the road flattens out, there is this dusty spot. Barren on both sides. Its still like that.


Once again where? You do realize Phuket is a province, not a city or a beach..

----------


## helge

> Once again where? You do realize Phuket is a province, not a city or a beach..


Geografi teacher ?  :Smile: 

I remember the dirt road from Patong to Kamala in mid eighties.

Good fun on a crosser

----------


## Backspin

> Once again where? You do realize Phuket is a province, not a city or a beach..


Patong. As you leave Patong and head up the hill ... west.. I think

----------


## Backspin

> Geografi teacher ? 
> 
> I remember the dirt road from Patong to Kamala in mid eighties.
> 
> Good fun on a crosser


The other way. To Karon beach. It's a 12 minute drive. Just checked on Google maps. Perfect little rip to get my rocks off.

There isn't a dirt road. It's just a spot where the road is dusty

----------


## helge

> There isn't a dirt road.


It was back then before you were born  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> west.. I think


From memory:

Do you get wet if you go west ?

----------


## Backspin

> From memory:
> 
> Do you get wet if you go west ?


If you miss the turn yes . You'll be in the drink

----------


## Backspin

> Which beaches were they?   How is that skin graph working out?
> 
> Gonna pull a word out of my late great mom's vocabulary..  Nincompoop, yes its quite descriptive of you.


I guess I should hire a professional editor for my TD posts. Grafts came to mind and I just wrote graphs. It sounds the same. Graphs is a far more common word that I use a few times a year. Maybe the first time I've ever wrote the word grafts.

----------


## panama hat

> If you miss the turn yes . You'll be in the drink


It's an island

----------


## Backspin

What's the deal with Palawan ? What is the Thai equivalent ? Anyone been there ?

----------


## Backspin

> Pattaya offers something for everyone no matter their taste.
> 
> I live in suburbia and rarely go to the bright-side bar areas.
> 
> In fact it is easy to avoid the seedier areas for those that want to avoid this scene.
> 
> The only real negatives are - 1. There are no decent beaches with surf and the water quality is terrible.
>                                           2. The traffic is becoming difficult to negotiate but it is still a lot better then Bangkok's traffic congestion.
>                                           3. The occurrence of police road blocks is annoying.
>                                           4. Because of massive growth of Pattaya infra-structure is falling behind the services required.


Traffic is worlds better in Thailand compared to the Philippines. At least in Thailand , that open highway does eventually come. In the Phills, it just doesn't 

Duterte better get some deals with China for highways. Cuz they fucking need them

----------


## sabang

Palawan is beautiful. You might compare it to Phang Nga Bay (but even better, & less tourists). I'd say Coron & El Nido should be on anyones itinerary.

----------


## panama hat

> Duterte better get some deals with China for highways. Cuz they fucking need them


Why???

----------


## sabang

Ever been in the Fil's PH?

----------


## Chico

> Ever been in the Fil's PH?


Sabang, he knows everything and been everywhere and done everything, you should know that by now. ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> Ever been in the Fil's PH?


Yup, work and holidays.  Manila, Cebu and quite a bit of time in Mindanao. 






> Sabang, he knows everything and been everywhere and done everything, you should know that by now.


And you're a frustrated little clown who thinks the world ends at the tip of your nose.  The only thing you know or believe is what you have experienced yourself . . . and that could fit into a teacup. 

Now go away and allow adults to have a discussion without your infantile interruptions.

----------


## Backspin

> Yup, work and holidays.  Manila, Cebu and quite a bit of time in Mindanao. 
> 
> 
> .


Did you travel by helicopter in the Phills or something ? ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> Did you travel by helicopter in the Phills or something ?


 . . . ummm . . . no.  Why?

----------


## Backspin

> . . . ummm . . . no.  Why?


It doesn't take very much travel in the Philippines to realize that they are in dyer need of highways. Thailand is a first world country in comparison. 

Did you travel much by road in the country or are you just an airport rat ?

----------


## panama hat

> Did you travel by helicopter in the Phills or something ?





> . . . ummm . . . no. Why?


And helicopter is, in your estimation, the only alternative. I see. 

My answer needs to be seen in context as a discussion isn't only whatever was said last.  Context:



> Duterte better get some deals with China for highways. Cuz they fucking need them


Getting into crushing debt with China is the way out for you?





> It doesn't take very much travel in the Philippines to realize that they are in dyer need of highways. Thailand is a first world country in comparison.


I agree . . . the next step is to figure out how to get them built, where to get them built and to keep graft down to a 'minimum'.  The injection of Chinese billions isn't going to help that, rather it will place Flipland further into Chinese debt and pressure.  
Fishing rights and islands in the SCS anyone?  
Are you really so naive to think that China just hands out dosh?




> Did you travel much by road in the country or are you just an airport rat ?


An airport rat..., read:



> work and holidays. Manila, Cebu and quite a bit of time in Mindanao.


Reading is simple.  Comprehension isn't, right?

----------


## aging one

PH, it has nothing to do about reading. Skidmark knows nothing about Asia. When he has come here be it Thailand or the Philippines he is only mongering. Never interacts culturally at all. All he knows in the last 10 years is Google. Which is next to nothing if you dont experience it. 

Its hard but he has succeeded in making Fluke seem smart.  Naive is not a strong enough word to describe him.  Freaking clueless is much better. But he is quite harmless sitting back in Surrey BC as fall and winter come on.

----------


## sabang

> Are you really so naive to thin that China just hands out dosh?


Or the US, for that matter. Mebbe China just offers a better deal.

----------


## panama hat

> Or the US, for that matter.


Depends on what . . . geopolitics?  Free money.  Strategic importance?  Free money . . . and troops. 




> Mebbe China just offers a better deal.


Taking food away from the Flip population?

----------


## Backspin

> And helicopter is, in your estimation, the only alternative. I see. 
> 
> My answer needs to be seen in context as a discussion isn't only whatever was said last.  Context:
> 
> 
> Getting into crushing debt with China is the way out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd argue that China isn't playing very smart and could be taken advantage of. They have these big infrastructure companies that want to stay busy. They are offering financing in soft currency. The Philippines will be paying off them in devalued money. And if there is a big enough crisis , they can just default. Like Thailand did in 1997. Thailand got a lot of good infrastructure out of the 90's boom and they didn't have to fully pay for it. 

China's companies work fast and can get the job done. Seriously. The Philippines is suffering. It's half the country Thailand is , in my opinion.

----------


## Backspin

> Or the US, for that matter. Mebbe China just offers a better deal.


China offers the' only deal. China is the only one that can get something done in an acceptable time.

----------


## katie23

@sabang - PI is way overhead in debt. My grandchildren x 10^9 will be born with debt. We learned that since grade school - we owe money to the IMF-World Bank, Japan and more recently, China. Re: roads & infrastructure, there's budget alloted for it, but a lot goes into corruption too. The DPWH (Dept of Public Works & Highways) is one of the most anomalous offices. Sigh... 

Re: Palawan, El Nido is a popular resort town. Port Barton is on the other side of the island, also good beaches but quieter. I haven't been to Palawan island, but have been to Coron - have a pic thread about it somewhere. I've friends who have both been to El Nido & Coron, did the boat tours in both places - they said El Nido is prettier. Watch the vloggers Jumping Places on YT - they're in El Nido now (have been for the last 6 months of lockdown) and have up to date vids. Beaches are beautiful but they aren't mongering places. 

Mongering places would be Angeles City (but it's dead now), some in Subic, Ermita & Malate in Manila area, Cebu city, Sabang beach in Puerto Galera. The mongering scene isn't as vast (or openly displayed ) as in Pattaya. I haven't been to Cebu, but I've been to the other places mentioned. 

I've walked through Walking Street (Fields Avenue) in Angeles - have a thread on that too. I wasn't comfortable seeing the working girls, and they weren't either. They didn't want to be photographed/ videod nor have eye contact (as we were strolling along). Same as in Puerto Galera (Sabang) - during that time, the clients were mainly Chinese or Korean tourists (April 2019).

Re: mongering (for backspin) - don't you have a Filipina wife/ partner? I doubt that she'll approve of you doing that... Anyway, whatever... 

PI isn't accepting foreign tourists until probably next year. The tourism industry is down in the dumps, as is the economy. Tourism isn't as big a deal in PI economy (as compared with TH). A big chunk of the ecomomy relies on OFW remittances, but even those are down because many were laid off & had to come home due to the pandemic (staff of cruise ships, hotels, retail sector, maritime industry, etc).

----------


## Backspin

^ Yes Katie. I'm a retired monger and I'd like to keep it that way. I still just like joking around about it and its fun walking around in monger areas. Me and my wife get a laugh when the ladyboys are flirting with me.

----------


## panama hat

> I'd argue that China isn't playing very smart and could be taken advantage of.


You cold but you'd be mistaken.  Give us one example of how China has been outplayed by a struggling third world country. 





> China offers the' only deal. China is the only one that can get something done in an acceptable time.


Sigh . . . China gives the contract to a Chinese company, uses Chinese suppliers, Chinese labor etc etc etc . . . and hands the bill off.  
Think about it.






> Re: mongering (for backspin) - don't you have a Filipina wife/ partner? I doubt that she'll approve of you doing that... Anyway, whatever...


Do you think he cares?  Honestly . . . how many Filipinas do you know who'd love to walk around seedy areas full of prostitutes and "get a laugh when the ladyboys are flirting with me"

Yea . . . I think we know

----------


## Backspin

> You cold but you'd be mistaken.  Give us one example of how China has been outplayed by a struggling third world country. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh . . . China gives the contract to a Chinese company, uses Chinese suppliers, Chinese labor etc etc etc . . . and hands the bill off.  
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is lots of examples of developing countries taking advantage of big money. Thailand in the 90's. They got some good infrastructure out of that boom. They defaulted and paid the rest off by Y2k. And by 2010, they were a net creditor with a quarter trillion in FX reserves in the bank.

Yes. China does like to use most of its own stuff. But that's the point. They seem to be more concerned with staying busy than getting their money back 

'Em no. My wife would deball me in my sleep if I mongered around. Never gonna happen. 

I never even specifically asked about mongering. There is just this idea on the board that I'm a monger because of the women of the night thread

----------


## Backspin

Really , I spent a couple years trying to find a place where I could beach bum it closer to home. That's what the Jamaica and Mexico trips were about 

But the fact is , there is only one Thailand. Only one Pattaya and Phuket. Nothing comes close. So I gotta just accept it.

We will visit the wife's family in the Phills and then just fly off to Pattaya or Phuket.

----------


## Backspin

This was somewhere in Phuket. dont remember where. Probably just outside of Patong somewhere. Yellow striped curb with the white fence. Im trying to find where i was on Google earth



Living the dream right here. In Phuket , on a mafia bike wearing counterfeit Billabong trunks

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hey socal the people you are debating with are speaking from experience. You are speaking from GOOGLE.  Not quite the same..


Nice of you to try and tune the young fella in AO but i suspect the wisdom gleaned  by TD punters offering up advice is sadly lost on the Lad.. never mind. He can figure it out himself and report back in about  10 or 15 years or so.

----------


## cyrille

> In Phuket , on a mafia bike wearing counterfeit Billabong trunks


and a Chang t-shirt.

Yeah, you don't look like a clueless dork who'd c+p unattributed Smeg posts up here in order to appear knowledgeable at all.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Backspin

> and a Chang t-shirt.
> 
> Yeah, you don't look like a clueless dork who'd c+p unattributed Smeg posts up here in order to appear knowledgeable at all.


I look trendy actually. People who don't have a clue , don't rent liter bikes without incident. 

There was a similar discussion going on at the exact same time. And I thought it was a decent, useful answer. So I copied it. I'll make a citation the next time I do it then.

----------


## Backspin

Fueling her up. Somchai even checked all the fluid levels. His calculator is sitting on the bucket. This guy is a solid business person

----------


## panama hat

> I look trendy actually.


You look like a little wanker who likes getting skullfucked by LBs.

----------


## Backspin

> Nice of you to try and tune the young fella in AO but i suspect the wisdom gleaned  by TD punters offering up advice is sadly lost on the Lad.. never mind. He can figure it out himself and report back in about  10 or 15 years or so.


Hey I am fascinated by all of you long termers. And jealous. It will be more like 20-25 years before i join the club

----------


## Storekeeper

> You look like a little wanker who likes getting skullfucked by LBs.


 :rofl:  ... almost fell out of the chair laughing ...  :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

> ... almost fell out of the chair laughing ...


The total lack of wit sometimes has a quality in itself

----------


## PlanK

> Give us one example of how China has been outplayed by a struggling third world country.


Well they did fund the vanity project of a Sri Lankan PM and after the inevitable default on payments are now the proud owners of a poorly planned Cricket World Cup stadium in the middle of Buttfok, Nowhere.  On the other hand they also took possession of an international port and a bunch of other projects in Sri Lanka, so it wasn't a total loss.

----------


## sabang

Struggling countries play off east vs west, china vs taiwan, etc etc. Woudn't you? Show me the money.
Sorry, but the days that amerka can claim any sort of 'moral superiority' to advance their cause are long gone.

----------


## Backspin

> Struggling countries play off east vs west, china vs taiwan, etc etc. Woudn't you? Show me the money.
> Sorry, but the days that amerka can claim any sort of 'moral superiority' to advance their cause are long gone.


Exactly. Duterte is being respectful and practical vis a vis China. This should cost China a good highway with favorable financing.

----------


## panama hat

> Exactly. Duterte is being respectful and practical vis a vis China


Get fucked with your 'respectful' bullshit.  It's all a game and the big boys want to win one way or the other.




> Sorry, but the days that amerka can claim any sort of 'moral superiority' to advance their cause are long gone.


No need to be sorry, what you're saying is factual.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Me and my wife get a laugh when the ladyboys are flirting with me.


Oh the fun to be had...

----------


## Backspin

> Get fucked with your 'respectful' bullshit.  It's all a game and the big boys want to win one way or the other.
> 
> 
> No need to be sorry, what you're saying is factual.


Go fuck yourself

----------


## panama hat

Excellent retort, Skidmark


Any more wonderful rape-apology stories you wish to share?

----------


## Backspin

> Excellent retort, Skidmark
> 
> 
> Any more wonderful rape-apology stories you wish to share?


Strange how you say that when I specifically went to and advocate for seeing prostitutes if you want short time sex, to avoid the dirty business of all this pseudo rape going on

----------


## panama hat

You need me to quote some of your your countless rape-apologist posts again?

----------


## Backspin

> You need me to quote some of your your countless rape-apologist posts again?


Right from one of the old cases I found in search. First one :

Originally Posted by harrybarracuda 

Remember that it's only a few weeks back that a "rapevictim" in similar circumstances in Patong admitted she'd made up the whole story.

Link to another false rape claim TD story 

Rayong: Female German tourist alleges Xmas night rape

----------


## panama hat

> You need me to quote some of your your countless rape-apologist posts again?


 . . . and off he goes again on his rapist-apologist path






> "rapevictim"





> another false rape claim


You simply don't know when you're behind . . . you just keep digging that hole, blissfuly unaware what you're doing

----------


## Backspin

> . . . and off he goes again on his rapist-apologist path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply don't know when you're behind . . . you just keep digging that hole, blissfuly unaware what you're doing


You are aware that false rape claims do exist ?

----------


## aging one

What does your wife think of your obsession with rape and whores?

----------


## cyrille

Dunno about rape, but the whores thing is definitely a full blown obsession.

----------


## panama hat

> What does your wife think of your obsession with rape and whores?


Thrilled, I'm sure

----------


## Fondles

> Thrilled, I'm sure


9 out of 10  people involved in a gang rape enjoy it.

----------


## sabang

It's tough being a photographer.

----------


## Hugh Cow

jesus how did this go from places like pattaya to rape?

----------


## Backspin

> jesus how did this go from places like pattaya to rape?


Because Panama twot calls me a rape apologist for sticking up for someone falsely accused and acquitted of rape

----------


## Switch

> Because Panama twot calls me a rape apologist for sticking up for someone falsely accused and acquitted of rape


It’s more about your shallowness. Your obsession with treating flabby hookers badly, because you had to pay for it?
Your first thought when a woman claims rape really shouldn’t be. “What if she lied”. You are a self proclaimed misogynist. Case closed.

----------

